# Where would you take kids for first trip to colorado



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wolf creek is where we all learned


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Neither of those places that weekend sucks ass for traffic I'd go to one of the smaller resorts or ones off the beaten path.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a tough one. If Copper has Union Creek open, it would be fine. Traffic does suck that weekend but it's far from being the worst travel wise. The thing is you probably won't know that. 

Burton's advice is probably right on. If Loveland has the valley open it would be a good spot to go too.

The biggest problem is if the snowfall has started in earnest for the season. I hate to say it, but often times when we get these early snows, the faucet shuts off for weeks. Sometimes it doesn't really get going until the first week of December or (shudder) later. Hopefully November brings plenty snow, but Thanksgiving is still pretty early and you often have early season conditions. Little more than the white ribbon of death, which is not great for kids.


----------



## Dozer (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, a co-worker suggested grandby ranch what other small areas would you suggest


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ski Cooper is the best and cheapest place to learn I think.

+ if your kids need a break and you want some more extreme runs hit the Cat on Chicago Ridge.


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> Wolf creek is where we all learned


I 2nd WC as well, but no overnight places have to head back to Pagosa Springs.


----------



## Dozer (Dec 12, 2010)

we ended up at winter park, traffic not to bad on wed and thurs. thanks for the replies and help


----------



## deke191 (Nov 22, 2011)

Breckenridge is a great place to learn to snowboard, if you want to read a good review of breck or other mountains I found a great site. Check out Rip The World - Mountain Reviews, Weather and Conditions


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

ELCO5280 said:


> Ski Cooper is the best and cheapest place to learn I think.
> 
> + if your kids need a break and you want some more extreme runs hit the Cat on Chicago Ridge.


I agree...Ski Cooper....I took my kids ages 7, 5, and 3 there this past April...got the 2 youngest lessons and everyone had a ball. Also, nothing like just rolling right up to the lodge and parking without forking out at least 20 bucks for parking...the cheap lessons and lift tickets are nice also. Some slower lifts, but who cares, your riding with your kids having fun.

Fun drive as well


Andy


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm guys, the OP has already gone on his trip and reported back...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Ummm guys, the OP has already gone on his trip and reported back...


I was going to same thing yesterday but thought it would be fun to see how many more vacation suggestions he would get. :laugh:


----------

